# Flu?



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

We are planning to move to GDL in 3 weeks but now have concerns about how bad this flu outbreak really is and how restrictive daily life has become. Thanks for any help in knowing how things are in Mexico.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

So far the effect is minimal (less than 2000 *may be* infected (no corroboration yet).

We are talking about a country of 100000000 + people, so frankly I think the hysteria is getting out of hand.

Here in the UK several doctors have indicated that masks actually don't help at all, nevertheless the Mexican government keeps distirbuting them (I suppose they have to be seen doing something).

As long as you follow the very basic hygiene recommendations (wash your hands frequently, don't touch your eyes, mouth or nose with dirty hands) you should be fine.

Also the outbreak is very specific to Mexico City and some other minor hot spots. At this time Guadalajara does not seem to have a problem.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are no reported cases in Jalisco yet. Precautionary measures, like closed schools, have been instituted and we note that there are fewer people on the streets and in the plazas. We did go out to dinner last night and friends were shopping in Guadalajara yesterday. A few folks are seen wearing masks, but that's all. So, it seems that people are respecting the need to avoid unnecessary contact with others and to take the other recommended precautions. Other friends will be flying to Canada tomorrow, via Mexico City. They are a bit concerned about breathing the air in the plane, more than anything else.


----------



## Farmer Jo (Dec 17, 2008)

*Sending $ to Mexico*

Hi RVGRINGO...

Farmer Jo from Canada here. We have friends in Barra that say the governer of Jalisco has ordered all restaurants closed. On our TV News, restaurants in Mexico City are take-out only, except nobody is taking. These businesses say 1 week with no business and they have to shut down. Our Barra friends say the US/CDNs there are preparing to feed the locals, as their money runs out from lack of business, etc.

We are having a bug Cinco de Mayo party this weekend (which will happen throughout the US/Canada over the next 2 weekends) and are thinking of gathering donations to send to our friends so they can distribute the wealth. I am thinking of putting this idea out on Twitter... what do you think?

Is it needed? From what I am hearing, it is. Would love your opinion.

Thanks, Jo


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As of Wednesday, restaurants were being 'ordered' closed. However, it seems the government has now backed off and is only 'urging' them to close. As such, many have reopened for full service, other for 'take-out' only. A few have just decided to take their low season vacation.
I can't advise on how serious the impact of the influenza situation will be on the economy, but suggest that any business that can't survive a one week closure is marginal at best. Granted, there will be some of those that can't make it.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

A couple of days ago, at the same time the news media were quoting figures of 
at least 60 - 80 deaths in Mexico, the World Health Organization said there were only 7 confirmed cases of death in Mexico as a result of the 'flu.

This raises the question as to why it is taking the Mexican health authorities so long to get their act together. 

Here in Vernon, BC, they have already confirmed one case (mild, as are virtually all the other cases being confirmed around the world), of an elementary school child who vacationed in Mexico and returned home 5 or 6 days ago. 

My own opinion is that the media are blowing this thing very far out of proportion, and that organizations like the Center for Disease Control and the WHO aren't helping much. After "crying wolf" now, who's going to believe the authorities when the real pandemic hits?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mexico is actually way ahead in precautionary measures. Perhaps some have confused the number of reported deaths with the number of deaths that have yet been confirmed as resulting from H1N1. The latter number, of necessity, lags way behind the former. All schools in Mexico have been closed since Wednesday by act of the government; a very proactive measure, in my opinion, as are the other measures taken to protect the public from the virus, which has now been established as originating from a Smithfield Farms operation in La Gloria, Veracruz.
One should also realize that the word, 'pandemic,' does not necessarily signify disaster or even a serious disease; simply that it is occurring in several places at the same time and is spreading. Since there are no vaccines for this mutated virus, in its first outbreak with human to human transmission, and since mutation may yet continue, the seriousness of the pandemic is still in question. It could be mild and short-lived, or it could yet become deadly. Only time will tell. It isn't 'crying wolf,' but an attempt to prevent the latter.
As an old Biology teacher, I am amazed at the public's lack of understanding of the difference between a virus and a bacterium, how they work and the general life processes involved. Ignorance can be bliss and skepticism, suspicion and distrust may be understood, but they can also be deadly. At a time like this, it is wise to place your trust in the scientific professionals and the governmental programs in place to protect you. Right now, 'social isolation' is your best protection.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Mexico is actually way ahead in precautionary measures. Perhaps some have confused the number of reported deaths with the number of deaths that have yet been confirmed as resulting from H1N1. The latter number, of necessity, lags way behind the former. All schools in Mexico have been closed since Wednesday by act of the government; a very proactive measure, in my opinion, as are the other measures taken to protect the public from the virus, which has now been established as originating from a Smithfield Farms operation in La Gloria, Veracruz.
> One should also realize that the word, 'pandemic,' does not necessarily signify disaster or even a serious disease; simply that it is occurring in several places at the same time and is spreading. Since there are no vaccines for this mutated virus, in its first outbreak with human to human transmission, and since mutation may yet continue, the seriousness of the pandemic is still in question. It could be mild and short-lived, or it could yet become deadly. Only time will tell. It isn't 'crying wolf,' but an attempt to prevent the latter.
> As an old Biology teacher, I am amazed at the public's lack of understanding of the difference between a virus and a bacterium, how they work and the general life processes involved. Ignorance can be bliss and skepticism, suspicion and distrust may be understood, but they can also be deadly. At a time like this, it is wise to place your trust in the scientific professionals and the governmental programs in place to protect you. Right now, 'social isolation' is your best protection.


As usual, RVGRINGO, your comments are measured and reasonable.
I do understand the meaning of 'pandemic'.
My comments were undoubtedly a response to the mixed messages we are receiving from the media, who obviously delight in this daily numbers game of how many cases, in how many countries, etc.
I had dashed-off my comments immediately after seeing a news clip on one of our Canadian television networks of statements made by Dr. Margaret Chan, WHO Director-General. The clip showed her stating:
"It is all of humanity that is under threat during a pandemic."
That was it.....no context, no explanation.
Today I checked the Internet and her statement comes from a fairly lengthy 29 April press conference. In context, of course, her comments made complete sense and were clearly not intended to unduly alarm.....but the news media almost always choses to sensationalize.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I agree that the media surely does love to 'hype' any story as much as they can. After all, they want us to keep watching and to support their sponsorship. I marvel at how many times they say, 'details just ahead,' and string us out for a full hour to get little more information, if any, than there was in the 'tease'.
We'll all have to be patient, hoping not to be patients.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

*Update Please On H1N1 Flu in Mexico?*

It seems that this thread has not been refreshed since May. Expats in residence, please provide an update as to current status of this strain of flu. 

Anyone know how many have succumbed to it in Mexico? Are there many cases in the popular Expat towns, Chapala Lakeside, Guadalajara, San Miguel, etc, etc? Are the schools still closed? What precautions are still being taken? Has the vaccine reached the general population yet? If so, is the vaccine being accepted and utilized by the populous?

While not an being an alarmist by any measure, it would be nice to hear the current conditions quoted without sensationalism or fear mongering.

Thanks Much To All


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ha! Those closures didn't last very long last Spring and everything is perfectly normal now. I don't know of anyone with the flu; seasonal or H1N1. The number of cases is tiny in a huge population and the 'snowbirds' have arrived, as they always do this time of year. Regular vaccine is available but H1N1 is not available yet. There is no controversy over it, as there is in the 'divided States'.


----------



## seismeses (Oct 2, 2009)

Southbound said:


> It seems that this thread has not been refreshed since May. Expats in residence, please provide an update as to current status of this strain of flu.
> 
> Anyone know how many have succumbed to it in Mexico? Are there many cases in the popular Expat towns, Chapala Lakeside, Guadalajara, San Miguel, etc, etc? Are the schools still closed? What precautions are still being taken? Has the vaccine reached the general population yet? If so, is the vaccine being accepted and utilized by the populous?
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks for requesting the update, Southbound - We're heading down in January for several months and have been wondering if H1N1 also has "peaked" already in Mexico, as it apparently has here in the US. Is a flu shot worth it, especially since it takes a little while to become effective? H1N1 immunizations are in short supply around here, and we have to decide whether we should be pushing very hard to get one... Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

I personally don't know anyone who has gotten the flu, or had any type of flu shot here in Queretaro state. I didn't know anyone last spring who got the flu.

My daughter's school is not vaccinating against it either. They don't see a need to do so, and neither do I.

I would worry more if I lived in an area with tourists coming in and out though - who knows what they are bringing with them. :-O 

The MX Health Authorities were still doing their inbound traveller's surveys against the flu the last time I passed through the MX City airport back in August. Not sure if they are still doing so.


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

As of two weeks ago, they are still requiring the flu forms at the airport in Mexico City, but I am not sure that anyone actually read them.

Based on that I have read, you are more likely to contract the flu in the US than you are in Mexico


----------



## digame (Apr 10, 2009)

I, too, am anxious to know how the H1N1 is doing down there. I have had the shot but since I have leukemia I am at risk nonetheless. My trip to Chapala hinges on 2 things. One, my health just prior to leaving. And two, the status of this flu. So any current comments are most welcome.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I haven't seen any signs of it in the area and haven't heard of any cases, although there are some cases in Jalisco. There isn't any panic and certainly not the publicity hype that is evident in the USA. The feeling here is that we hope the winter visitors don't bring it to us. Actually, nobody seems very concerned. Stores do offer hand gel at the entrance, in some cases, and people do use it; however, you don't see folks with masks any more, as you did last spring.


----------

